# Veteran vag hag!



## Peacedub (Jan 4, 2016)

Hi all,

I have ventured into the world of the TT by rescuing a 180 Quattro but unfortunately it requires a new heart due to catastrophic bottom end failure. I currently drive an 80 coupe (100k and FSH) and using as my daily and want to start using the TT instead after I can find an engine (ARY hopefully on here). I also have a mk2 golf which I am turning into a racer and the wife drives a seat tdi so we are a VAG family. Could anybody advise on how to gain access to the classifieds?

Regards

Steve


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  
You need to get your post count up to read the classified section


----------



## Peacedub (Jan 4, 2016)

Thanks for the reply,

What sort of post count am i looking at? I dont really have much to talk about as my TT is dead at the minute and i'm not really into waffling in random posts just to get my post count up. I'm a dedicated member with various other forums so i am not just here for free info, I do contribute a lot to the networks.

Regards

Steve
(2 posts encounting :lol: )


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Steve, Welcome to the TTF.
Click link for Market Place & PM access Info.

viewtopic.php?f=30&t=804241

Hoggy.


----------



## Peacedub (Jan 4, 2016)

I have paid the £5 compensation fee via PayPal and entered my username into the description. Could I have confirmation of payment received please and access to the marketplace.

Thanks in advance

Steve


----------



## LydiaMyatt (Mar 2, 2021)

Code for the form is manipulated for the themes for humans. The proportion of the target and help with essay writing for the signals. The help is counted for the array of the helpful ends for the sides. The match is fit for the approval of the motivation for the joys for humans.


----------

